# More snowmen!



## ripjack13

I need to get better pictures of em later....
But here ya go. Fill yer eye holes with these....

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 12


----------



## DKMD

Cool! I love making snowmen this time of year.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jasonb

Is that little snowman in the last picture sitting on another snowman's hat?

The snowman in the first picture is too cool. Probably one of my favorites of all that I have ever seen.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

jasonb said:


> Is that little snowman in the last picture sitting on another snowman's hat?.



Yep. That was the wifes idea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony

The acrylic one is super cool, gonna have to dig through my scraps....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Graybeard

Really nice. What tools do you use to do that? Pretty fussy tool control required. Really nice and a fun project.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

Graybeard said:


> Really nice. What tools do you use to do that? Pretty fussy tool control required. Really nice and a fun project.



Dave, I used my diamond-shaped carbides, both the pointed and rounded ones. and of course a parting tool.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## ripjack13

jasonb said:


> Now you just need to turn a snowman to fit that upside down hat you have that little snowman sitting on in that last picture.



That little guy sitting on it is glued to the hat. Michele's original idea was to have the hat upside down, but having a snowman sitting "IN" it, but I didn't want to hollow out the hat. I wanted easy peasy....

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> That little guy sitting on it is glued to the hat. Michele's original idea was to have the hat upside down, but having a snowman sitting "IN" it, but I didn't want to hollow out the hat. I wanted easy peasy....


'Creative' rating is for Michele. 
You not so much

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Creative 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## B Rogers

ripjack13 said:


> Dave, I used my diamond-shaped carbides, both the pointed and rounded ones. and of course a parting tool.


Great job. What’s the thickness on that parting tool? I’m looking for something that’ll make a thin kerf but not so thin that it flexes. I need to get a diamond carbide as well.

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## ripjack13

B Rogers said:


> Great job. What’s the thickness on that parting tool? I’m looking for something that’ll make a thin kerf but not so thin that it flexes. I need to get a diamond carbide as well.



It was one of those cheapo ones from woodcraft. I took it to my belt sander to thin it down, so it may be just about an 1/8" thick.


----------



## ripjack13

Made a couple more....



 



 

I still need to make a hat for the clear one. 
Michele says she's picking the color...

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Tony

B Rogers said:


> Great job. What’s the thickness on that parting tool? I’m looking for something that’ll make a thin kerf but not so thin that it flexes. I need to get a diamond carbide as well.



I get mine from AZ Carbides. Ron is a great guy with very good cutters.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

I made a nose from some padauk for one. Just to see if it looked good....

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## T. Ben

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 174937
> 
> View attachment 174938


Very cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 174937
> 
> View attachment 174938



Michele made a good choice on the hat.

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Spinartist

A buddy of mine has been making snow goons like in the "Calvin & Hobbs" cartoon.
They're very funny he's been selling the heck out of them!!

Reactions: Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> A buddy of mine has been making snow goons like in the "Calvin & Hobbs" cartoon.
> They're very funny he's been selling the heck out of them!!



Pictures man!!!!

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Pictures man!!!!



Glad I saw your post, I was going to post literally those exact words!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 174937
> 
> View attachment 174938



That snowman and tree is beyond cool!!!

Looks like a crystal snowman with an alabaster top hat!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Spinartist

ripjack13 said:


> Pictures man!!!!




I'll see him tonight & ask if I can post picts

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist

Look like this only cooler. Light color wood with black gorgonian coral branch arms

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13

Spinartist said:


> I'll see him tonight & ask if I can post picts



How bout now....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Spinartist

Permission granted.
Snow goons & Frankengoon!!!
Scott Smith has more on his etsy page - ncwoodsmith.etsy.com

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Spinartist

Scott usually cuts the snow goons bottom angled so they lean a bit.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13

Oh man. Those are cool! I love the goons, very well done.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## trc65

Love them!


----------



## ripjack13

Made one more miniman tonight. It took me about an hour and a half, including the hat glue up parts.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 6


----------



## trc65

Looks like that one is ready for a New Years party - cool looking little man.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## jasonb

ripjack13 said:


> Made one more miniman tonight. It took me about an hour and a half, including the hat glue up parts.
> 
> View attachment 175164
> 
> View attachment 175165
> 
> View attachment 175163


That's cool! Sounds more productive than my day. Had a resin hybid sphere 70% done when the epoxy bond to the waste block gave way.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> Looks like that one is ready for a New Years party - cool looking little man.



New Years!? I used Christmas colors man! Rats....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

jasonb said:


> That's cool! Sounds more productive than my day. Had a resin hybid sphere 70% done when the epoxy bond to the waste block gave way.



Rats....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## barry richardson

ripjack13 said:


> I made a nose from some padauk for one. Just to see if it looked good....
> 
> View attachment 174933
> 
> View attachment 174934


Cool addition, IMO I would put a nose on all of em....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13

barry richardson said:


> Cool addition, IMO I would put a nose on all of em....



Hmm. I may try it on one. Thats a itty bitty carrot. :)


----------



## JR Parks

What's a snowman- us Texans wants to know? Very cool Marc! Jim

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Tony

ripjack13 said:


> Made one more miniman tonight. It took me about an hour and a half, including the hat glue up parts.
> 
> View attachment 175164
> 
> View attachment 175165
> 
> View attachment 175163



That might be my favorite one so far.


----------



## ripjack13

I used a cut off from one of my segmented blanks....

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 2 | Creative 1


----------



## trc65

WOW! Great group of exotic snowmen. Love the tall black hat with the little bit of white!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## T. Ben

Those are pretty dam cool.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Diver Temple

ripjack13 said:


> View attachment 174884


They are all very cool and a great idea! I love the black hat man, curly in all the right places! LOL

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

trc65 said:


> WOW! Great group of exotic snowmen. Love the tall black hat with the little bit of white!



It's actually purple, but the kitchen light is not as good as my usual spot outside.
It's raining....

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13

Hey look! Frosty is surfing!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Mr. Peet

ripjack13 said:


> Hey look! Frosty is surfing!!
> 
> View attachment 175272



*ice work Marc.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh

ripjack13 said:


> Hey look! Frosty is surfing!!
> 
> View attachment 175272



Nice tribute to @Don Ratcliff !!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Maverick

Very nicely done..... but you aren’t fooling anyone....we know that you’re turning all these snowmen is your way of keeping Mrs Ripjack off the lathe.

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## Tony



Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13

Maverick said:


> Very nicely done..... but you aren’t fooling anyone....we know that you’re turning all these snowmen is your way of keeping Mrs Ripjack off the lathe.



She was on it today....





Here's what she made....

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ripjack13



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## T. Ben

She won’t allow you in the shop when she’s working? Taking pictures through the window,there’s a name for that you know.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Tony




----------



## ripjack13

T. Ben said:


> She won’t allow you in the shop when she’s working? Taking pictures through the window,there’s a name for that you know.



I was wondering who'd see that camera angle....
Hahahhahaaa

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13

The tree needs a topper. Not sure what it will be yet....

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Gdurfey

Lee, I meant to respond the other day concerning the "goons"...I have about 4 pages worth of Calvin and Hobbes snowmen comics that I pull out about this time of year and go through. I loved those and your snowgoons do them justice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

